
TELUS: Scroll through Vets names, will donate $5 to the Royal Can. Legion - 52-6F-62
https://community.telus.com/remember/
======
52-6F-62
Please take a few minutes to scroll through the (staggering) list of names. If
you do, Telus (Canadian telecommunications company) will donate $5 to the
Royal Canadian Legion. The Legion is a meeting hall and support services
institution for Canadian veterans.

